# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Treasure Beach report

## mjc12771

Currently In TB for 9 nights staying at Villa Optima. The house is directly acrossed from Old Wharf beach which is at a dead end. Great location!!  Home comes wth a cook/housekeeper for2 meals a day. You pay for groceries. Very good meals so far.

----------


## mjc12771

Here are a couple of food pictures from our meals so far

----------


## mjc12771

Just a couple of tidbits

1. stayed 9 nights and ate 2 meals every day- always breakfast and either dinner or lunch and total for 4 people was $312 groceries bought for us and about $200 we bought (mostly booze and odds and ends).

2. Bring bug spray

3. Beaches are wonderful but many times deserted.  Honestly, was a little bored after 9 days and glad we moved on to Negril.

4.  Be kind to the staff at villas as they work very hard and are not servants.  IN high season they work day after day without a break

5. We tipped 15% to villa cook/housekeeper and hoping was enough.  I was afraid to ask but wondering if they get paid or only what people tip.

6. Fruit is amazing and the road side stands area wonderful place to get cheap fruit

7. Take the trip to Little Ochi the food is amazing and we went about 1ish and the boats just coming in and was amazing to watch.

Any Questions?

----------

